# is megaray not organized?



## mars (Jun 30, 2011)

Everyone loves megaray bulbs right. Ive been learning so much from you guys reading constantly and what it seems is that megaray just takes too long to get in the mail and the orders are even wrong. If thats the case is there anyway you guys can give top alternatives that compete with these megarays bulbs or do we just have to wait like little deer on a sad day with no food  for them to come in the mail. I want to give my future tegu a kozy home. And from reading from all your posts and doing research. Im still purchasing products like a SOLARMETER 
MODEL 6.2 UV METER a temp gun and other products because im learning every day from all you dudes and duddets . I really appreciate this site and everyone that has given great info for creating the ultimate tegu school for dudes like me who salute u all


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 30, 2011)

Bob has had some business issues and I think some health issues. This is from him, quoted directly:

>Thank you for the years of loyalty. But i need to ask, was it because we had
> great customer service, or because we have always been, animal first, people
> second? You certainly deserve, as many do, a direct explanation from me
> personally. I start at 6am and will do my best to answer your concerns and
> others tomorrow morning. it may not make everyone happy. That has never been my
> goal. But i will be completely honest, and that i'm sure will not make most
> unhappy.
>
>
> Mega-Ray is not dead until i'm dead ("every day above ground, is a great day" my
> dad always said.) We are still working to always be the very best and safest MV
> lighting there will ever be for your animal (personal opinion to be politically
> correct), and i mean we are at drastic measures to develop the original Mega-Ray
> again. Those that have been with us since the beginning know that we have been
> out of stock for up to 4 months+ a year with our original manufacturer. But to
> own a real Mega-Ray was a privilege, not a right. I was not in the "reptile
> supply" business and never will be, but rather the reptile health education
> line. I developed this bulb for MY animals, not anyone'selse's. I was beaten to
> the ground by the original manufacture to sell this bulb before they would make
> it in production because of the difficulties involved. as the owner of that
> factory said, "i lost my virginity" by becoming a "bulb slalmen" and not a
> researcher. Sounds funny, bit its not, but Frances, as busy as she is, took over
> my stepping plate that i took from David K. and i can tell you that she , as
> David, did the right thing and never lost their virginity. David was the
> smartest of us all by never doing anything but coming up with ideas, but never
> getting into the dirt, and getting dirtly with it.
>
> so.... when i can absorb this all, and give an explanation and description (that
> really i'm rather proud of) of the ReptileUV Mega-Ray tomorrow, those that
> understand and appreciate the work behind this will know that they have been
> correct, and those that aren't can move on to there other sources of UV health
> lighting. It always been a choice. Not all of mine have been correct for me, but
> have always been correct for the keeps we have.
>
> best wishes to all and good health, God Bless.
>
>
>
>
>
> BobMac

and another customer opinion:

"one reason Bob couldn't get bulbs or refunds to people is because a few very discontented people clogged up his email and telephone lines such that it was incredibly difficult to sort through the ugliness to find the legitimate complaints? When someone calls 20 times leaving nasty voicemails it makes it really hard to find the customers who need help.

Traditionally, because Reptile UV is a small family owned company, we've always had to wait for bulbs. When Westron had it's issues all of the companies making bulbs had problems but it was the small independent company who issued a recall (at great financial loss). The big companies were able to eat the losses pretty easily and also pretty much ignored the problem. Bob wasn't going to let animals suffer. If even one animal had a problem because of a faulty Mega-Ray, it was too much. I didn't see the other companies issue recalls.

Incidentally, when in the middle of the worst of things I contacted Bob and told him I had rescues in trouble, he took care of my order IMMEDIATELY.

I'll stand by Reptile UV. It's still the best and safest bulb on the market and well worth waiting for.

ReallySusan"

I don't know the truth of the second message her connection to MegaRay. I've just been seing the messages around.


----------



## mars (Jun 30, 2011)

wow thank you so much:-/


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

Again i will stick bye mega ray,i called them today and oredered another Full Spectrum bulb and the guy told me they have all bulbs in stock,and i just got a 160watt bulb of the last tuesday.They had some personal issues in the past but are getting rite back on track,and in my opinion there the damn best bulb out there,just my opinion.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 30, 2011)

My orders have come through and since have ordered another bulb and received a replacement. They see to be back up and running.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah they seem to be up and running this is true and i'm glad,they been really good to me so i'm happy and will be a costumer for life.


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

They are like Colt Firearms Great name Not such a great product ... Problems problems problems ..

Same with Maytag great name made in the same factory in china as all the rest ... 

If you don`t make your product oversee every little process all you are is a has-been name ..

This can be said of all the bulbs so all you have left is customer service ..[I don`t care about excuses the end result to you is the same ]

That is why I use Zoo-Med powersun top notch customer service and a proven product ...

All the bulbs need further development..


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

Man you crack me up montana,you never even owned a megaray and you still have nothing good to say lol,first of speak from exsperience not hear say.I used power sun and they were ok.I HAVE A SOLAR METER AND MY MEGARAY PROVE THEREC POINT,any bulb can have problems for people who assume there bulbs doing its job i guess they really dont know at least i know what my bulb is putting out uvb mw wise,what about you montana whats your powersun putting out?I guess you wont know you have no solar meter enough said .

Evertime there's a megaray topic you come a bash them,but you never owned the product,i dont get it.At least i have megaray,used powersun,have solar glo as a back up,so at leat i can say i owned there products but not you,you just rather talk megaray down cause of hear say lmao.I'd worry about your powersun if i was you not megaray.:-/


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's still hard to beat the sunshine. Wish I had a climate more conducive to it and the temperatures it brings.


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

teguboy77 said:


> Man you crack me up montana,you never even owned a megaray and you still have nothing good to say lol,first of speak from exsperience not hear say.I used power sun and they were ok.I HAVE A SOLAR METER AND MY MEGARAY PROVE THEREC POINT,any bulb can have problems for people who assume there bulbs doing its job i guess they really dont know at least i know what my bulb is putting out uvb mw wise,what about you montana whats your powersun putting out?I guess you wont know you have no solar meter enough said .
> 
> Evertime there's a megaray topic you come a bash them,but you never owned the product,i dont get it.At least i have megaray,used powersun,have solar glo as a back up,so at leat i can say i owned there products but not you,you just rather talk megaray down cause of hear say lmao.I'd worry about your powersun if i was you not megaray.:-/





I do have a meter got it a couple of days ago the two hundred fifty dollar one ..Its worthless...


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 30, 2011)

Ive had a solar meter since December, I am always checking out my mw readings in all my enclosures, Ive had reptiles since I was about 8 and Im 32 now. Im pretty sure Ive kept alot of uvb bulbs too long or even replaced them too soon. I only payed 150$ for my meter and I wish I had it years ago, I mean could you live without one? yes.. but I love my little guys so much the meter makes me feel like Im a little more on top of things. I myself have just replaced 2 of my 3 exo terra solar glo bulbs. Ive had no issue with them but looking at postings about the Mega Ray bulbs has got me curious, in the next week or so im going to order one just to compare the readings, lol. its the little things that get me excited  I mean as long as you get your uvb one way or another and keep your pets healthy there is def. more then one way to go about it.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I lked to move my animals outside as much as possible. the UVB is free and it allows me to shut off the bulbs which extends bulb life. I rotate so all my animals needing Sunlight get sometime outdoors every week.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> Ive had a solar meter since December, I am always checking out my mw readings in all my enclosures, Ive had reptiles since I was about 8 and Im 32 now. Im pretty sure Ive kept alot of uvb bulbs too long or even replaced them too soon. I only payed 150$ for my meter and I wish I had it years ago, I mean could you live without one? yes.. but I love my little guys so much the meter makes me feel like Im a little more on top of things. I myself have just replaced 2 of my 3 exo terra solar glo bulbs. Ive had no issue with them but looking at postings about the Mega Ray bulbs has got me curious, in the next week or so im going to order one just to compare the readings, lol. its the little things that get me excited  I mean as long as you get your uvb one way or another and keep your pets healthy there is def. more then one way to go about it.






montana said:


> teguboy77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man you crack me up montana,you never even owned a megaray and you still have nothing good to say lol,first of speak from exsperience not hear say.I used power sun and they were ok.I HAVE A SOLAR METER AND MY MEGARAY PROVE THEREC POINT,any bulb can have problems for people who assume there bulbs doing its job i guess they really dont know at least i know what my bulb is putting out uvb mw wise,what about you montana whats your powersun putting out?I guess you wont know you have no solar meter enough said .
> ...





You know if you like solar glo and you get yours outside for some good old sun which is the best uvb source there is thats awsome cause hes getting good uvb.Anyone thats keeps there lizards inside who need good uvb should own a solar meter cause you really can trust any bulb,but with a uvb meter at least you'll know your mercury bulb still puttung out good uvb to keep your reptile happy,and thats a important thing if you care about your reptile and i try to give mine the very best.


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the Zoo med I get a reading of like 62 to my surprise the old bulb is almost the same ..

The reading changes the closer or further away you get ...

In the instructions it says not to use the meter to compare bulbs because of one thing or another they will give different readings [basically it`s to detect deterioration in a known bulb ]..

I know your meter is light years ahead of the Zoo med but if I have problems at least they will answer the phone ...


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

No i never sayed my meter was beter than yours,i'm sure yours is just as good.But again you never owned a megaray so you wouldnt have to call them rite ok,i called them today and got a hold of them so when you own a megaray or ever try to call them then you have a point.In the past i had trouble trying to get ahold of them and i'm being 100% honest,but that was in december of last year now i get threw with no problem and this is now and i oen a megaray not just saying they dont answer my calls and dont own one.Again i dont hate on things i never owned cause im not like that sorry.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not taking sides, just sharing info... Zoo Med had this same issue a few years back with low output. Everyone was unhappy, etc etc. MegaRay was/is a fantastic bulb. In order to meet the demand, Bob tried going with a more automated manufacturing process rather than personally overseeing all the bulbs himself. In my opinion, he just got overwhelmed and backlogged when the glass was found to be inferior. What he did do, which is more important to me than answering the phone, is to pull all of his inferior products from the retail market. Other large companies used the same manufacturer that Bob did, knew that their bulbs were low output, and did nothing to remove them from the market...made no announcement...but they have a staff to answer phones and emails. That's not much help when you have a lizard with photokeratoconjuctivits and the customer service rep just says, "You can take the bulb back to the store for a refund."

I feel like I'm plugging for MegaRay, but I actually use PowerSuns. I have sort of followed the story behind the bulb defect issue. It seems like Bob M is really trying to do his best and has hands in the business. The bulbs just got so popular so fast. I don't think he wanted to go into the mass production of bulbs business.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah im not saying your sticking up for anybody but i'm glad you gave alittle input just to help clear up kinda what i been saying.Powersun is a great bulb to and if i didnt use megaray id be using powersun.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 1, 2011)

Sure....I have a lot of respect for Bob M for trying to make a decent product. His bulbs have been the gold standard for MVB's for prob a decade.


----------

